# Long or short Barrel?



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

we were at a seminar, last week, and the speaker suggested about the only difference past 21 in. is about 15 fps per in. of barrel. with a bow I think this would be considerable, but am not so sure about a gun


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im going to shoot my beretta. I just bought the hevi shot magnum blend going to pattern this weekend i hope.


----------

